# Packard Bell EasyNote no bootable device



## SolidState94 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dear all,

My father's friend was going to throw away a Packard Bell EasyNote laptop (Model: TE11BZE304G50MnKs) as the hinges broke, he scratched the screen and has some missing keys. 

Anyway, I wish to repair it to use it for day to day work. I booted the laptop and after the Packard Bell logo a message appears stating that there is "No Bootable Device" (see Screen1 image). Then the "Boot Manager" appears and only one option is available as can be seen in image Screen2.

After choosing the option "WDC WD5000BPVT-22HXZT3", a message appears stating that "Windows Boot Manager boot failed" (see Screen3 image).

I believe that the problem is that prior to giving the laptop to my father he performed a full hard disk format thus, no Windows OS can boot up. My concern is that since I do not have any CD drivers and no Windows OS is present I can't backup any drivers. If my assumption is right how can I proceed and can any drivers be backed up/recovered please? Any help, info or other solutions will be greatly appreciated. Many thanks and happy weekend!

Kind regards


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i would load another OS - you can run from the DVD - UBUNTU - see how below 

just make sure the PC works fully and that the drive can be seen

There should be a label on the PC with the windows version that was installed and the KEY for that version of windows 
do you have that ?
can you post the windows version ?

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* UBUNTU Stand Alone DVD *

Note the latest version of UBUNTU needs a DVD to use and boot from 

if you only have CDs then you can use an older version, version 10 or 11 from this archive list
Old Ubuntu Releases

It may be possible to boot from another Operating System
This will at least test the Hardware and also see if you can see the Harddrive and possibly get any of your data off.

If you have another PC with a DVDwriter and spare DVD
Download the ISO Download Ubuntu Desktop | Download | Ubuntu

UBUNTU version 14 Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn)
For almost all PCs. The following ISO 32Bit image will work on most machines with Intel/AMD/etc type processors and almost all computers that run Microsoft Windows, as well as newer Apple Macintosh systems based on Intel processors.
http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/ubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso

You can also run from a USB device now - if the Machine supports booting off a USB Stick
Download Ubuntu Desktop | Download | Ubuntu
How to create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu

A tutorial is here BUT this is for *version 9 *- so the start up options are slightly different
Use Ubuntu Live CD to Backup Files from Your Dead Windows Computer

click on the image "download ubuntu"
Select a location
then begin download
Save the file onto your PC – remember where you saved it – so you can find it again to create the image bootable DVD.

You do *NOT* copy the ISO file onto a DVD - you have to use the ISO to create a bootable DVD
The DVD creator software you have on the PC may have an option to create an image from an ISO 

*If not* - use this free program The Official ImgBurn Website - Choose the option  Write image file to disc 
Be very careful when installing , as imgburn now includes and installs a load of unwanted programs, so make sure you read each page during the installation and decline them ALL
OR
you can use this stand alone ISO Burner to burn the ubuntu onto DVD ftp://terabyteunlimited.com/burncdcc.zip

If you need any help burning these images to disk, see the Image Burning Guide, from the ubuntu website.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto

When the UBUNTU DVD boots - you will see a screen - with Language on the left panel and two option images labelled

== > Try ubuntu
== > Install ubuntu​You can try Ubuntu without making any changes to your computer, directly from this DVD

Use *"Try ubunto"*  *ONLY*. This option will run from the DVD and *"will not"* install onto your harddrive
*Be careful*, if you do install onto the PC - you will wipe the data and software OFF your hard drive.., you have been warned, *only use the option "try ubuntu"* ​Now you should see a UBUNTU desktop
This at least proves the main parts of the PC are working


NOTE: if you only see a black screen - then this is a known issue, and can be resolved by using the following:-


> On some hardware configurations, you need to set some kernel parameters for ubuntu to boot or work properly. A common one is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot in to a black screen or corrupted splash, acpi_osi= to fix lcd backlight and other problems.
> full details are here
> [SOLVED] How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2
> 
> If you press the F6 key, a menu at the bottom will open allowing you to set kernel options with the space bar or enter key. You can close the menu with escape key and resume booting by selecting the option “try ubuntu without installing” (please note that session does allow you to install ubuntu once you found the kernel options cured your problem).


If everything worked OK and you should be on the ubuntu desktop

Version 14.10 
To see the harddrive 
on the left hand side menu 
look for

*System*
_the icon = Picture of a harddrive_
click once

A window will open and show all the files that are on your harddrive 

to find all your data files 
*XP* look in “documents and settings” under the user name you had on the PC 
*Vista/Windows 7/windows 8* look in “user” under the user name you had on the PC​
Now if you have a USB flash drive or external harddrive – you should be able to copy your data from the harddrive onto the USB device

Also across the top of the screen are a number of icons, one will look like a segment - click on that icon, and you should see the wireless networks available
If you can use wireless - this again proves wireless is working on the PC 

----------------------------------------------------------
Version 14.10

to check the Disk Intergrity 
Beware this utility can wipe all your data off the harddrive - *so proceed with caution, you have been warned*

The top icon is search >>> click on that icon and search for Disk Utility
The Disk Devices are listed >>> click on the main drive
on the right, click on the cog >>> choose "smart data and self-tests"

Here you will see the status of the disk:
how long its been powered on
If the self-test completed OK
and a self-assessment : "threshold not exceeded"
and an overall assessment : "Disk is OK"​

* Start Self-test* - note this takes some time to run 
There are three types of self-tests that a device can execute (all are safe to user data):

short - (runs tests that have a high probability of detecting device problems)
extended - (or Long; a short check with complete disk surface examination)
conveyance - (identifies if damage incurred during transportation of the device)

When you execute these tests, you’ll see a progress meter, on the main utility page.




*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## SolidState94 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dear etaf,

Many thanks for your reply! To be honest I have never performed anything with Ubuntu. In my opinion, the laptop is working (the alone thing that I presume that will not work is WiFi as the wire is cut in two, if that wire is the one for WiFi). However, I can't check if the drive is being recognised as I can't access the BIOS. That is, when I power the laptop and the Packard Bell logo shows up there is no prompt to enter into BIOS. Then the messages I posted in the images appear. 

Yes, the label with the key is still on the laptop (the key is the "SNID" numbers right?). The Windows version installed was Windows 8. Many thanks for your help!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You can get drivers from the support pages for the model of laptop at PackardBell. If you want windows on it you would probably need to purchase it, unless the person who had it first registered it and has the recovery disc or could obtain the disc from PB. Otherwise etaf's suggestion is a sound idea


----------



## SolidState94 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dear joeten,

Many thanks for your reply! I checked for drivers on the Packard Bell website and I found quite a few. However, for particular categories there is more than one available. For instance, there are four wireless LAN drivers from four different vendors (Intel, Realtek etc) What's the difference between them and which shall I eventually install please? (if I manage to make the laptop boot)

According to the Packard Bell website you need to press the F2 button when the Packard Bell logo is displayed to enter into the BIOS. However, this is not working and the "Windows Boot Manager boot failed" message appears. Am I pressing the wrong key please ? The reason why I want to enter into BIOS is to check if the hard disk is first in the boot list. 

Moreover, would it make more sense to install Windows 7 instead of 8 because of the requirements of this laptop? My concern is that since it came out of the factory with Windows 8 the drivers function properly with Windows 8. On the other hand, all the drivers available for Windows 8 are also available for Windows 7 on the Packard Bell website.

As regards the actual hard disk, apart the method that etaf mentioned, how can I check if the hard disk is not corrupted/fried please? 

Many thanks!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

its unusual to have a CoA label for windows 8 on a PC 

Try seeing if you can access the diagnostics - they should be part of the hardware and nolonger on the harddrive
Resolve Hardware Issues Using ePSA or PSA Diagnostics and Guide to Error Codes | Dell US


----------



## SolidState94 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dear etaf,

Thanks for your reply! I will check under the laptop's battery just in case for the CoA label. Regarding the diagnostics, do these still work on my Packard Bell laptop please since they are for Dell? Moreover, shall I try to connect an external USB keyboard to use it to check if there is a keyboard failure? That is, to try to access the BIOS by pressing the F2 key from the external keyboard.

Many thanks and happy weekend!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

sorry, no idea why I thought it was a dell 
ignore me


----------



## SolidState94 (Sep 13, 2012)

No problem. Just tried an external USB keybaord and the F2 key worked and I managed to access the BIOS. Could the cut wire which I referred to previously be the culprit? In the boot list, in first place there was "Windows Boot Manager". I changed it to hard disk and then saved and closed.

However, after restart the same messages as those in the pictures I posted ealier appear. Does that mean that nothing (no OS) is present in the hard disk? Hence, I need to install a Windows OS please? Many thanks!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

I suspect so - best way would be to run ubuntu and see whats on the drive and what it sees 

The cut wire - where is it ?


----------



## SolidState94 (Sep 13, 2012)

Just to clarify, previously I set HDD0 as the first item in the boot list is that fine? In the main screen of the BIOS a hard disk is being recognised. Shall I post a photo?

I decided to try to boot from the DVD drive (I inserted a Windows 7 Ultimate Service Pack 1 (64-bit) disc). Thus, I changed the boot list so that ATAPI CDROM is first. After restart a message appeared stating that: 

"ATAPI CDROM: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GT70N has been blocked by the current security policy."

As regards the cut wire, it is coming out of the right hinge. Many thanks, I really appreciate!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

this appears to be a bios setting have a read here for an ACER
Installing Windows 7 on Aspire V3 571 - Acer Community

But i have no experience here

its probably the aerial lead but, maybe something else
again UBUNTU would tell you if you have wireless


----------



## SolidState94 (Sep 13, 2012)

I inserted the Windows 7 disc just to check if it boots from it. As I explained previously I am still uncertain if I should install Windows 7/8 because of the drivers and hardware installed. What do you think please? I will try the link you suggested.

Moreover, as regards the hard disk apart from Ubuntu how can I check if the hard disk is not corrupted/fried please? 

Many thanks!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

All i know would be to make some sort of test DVD - Seatools, puppylinux etc


----------



## SolidState94 (Sep 13, 2012)

ok thanks! What is your opinion as regards to which Windows OS I should install for my needs please? Many thanks!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

do you have a retail genuine unused copy of windows 7 or 8 ?
if all the drivers are available for both - then its a personal choice and how much it would cost to install 

Also if it had windows 8 on originally - do you have the recovery DVDs - then you can put on for no cost - the key is usually in the Bios/Uefi


----------



## SolidState94 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes, I have a retail genuine copy of Windows 7 Ultimate Service Pack 1 (64-bit). What did you mean by


> if all the drivers are available for both - then its a personal choice and how much it would cost to install


? I know that it is a personal choice but what cost to install are you referring to please? My concern about installing Windows 7 is that I am not sure if the laptop is 32 or 64-bit? From where can I check please?

Thanks I really appreciate your help!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

The laptop will be 64 bit - most hardware has been for a while 



> What did you mean by
> Quote:


If you had to go out and buy a genuine copy to install, then its the cost to purchase a genuine copy - BUT you already have that

did the link help ? for installing windows 7 ?


----------



## SolidState94 (Sep 13, 2012)

I understood you now, sorry just wanted to make sure what you were referring to. I am reading the info of the link you posted right now. I tried searching to be safe and sure that it is 64-bit but I didn't find anything relevant. Thanks!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

theres drivers listed for that model for both 32bit windows and also for 64bit windows 
so the PC will support both


----------



## SolidState94 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes, I think you are right. Later I will try out the procedure of the link you posted and if you don't mind I will keep you updated. Many thanks!


----------

